# Suche Matchrute 6 Meter !!



## Forellensasch (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen #h ,
Suche dringend eine Matchrute in 6. Meter Länge , als Steckrute und 4. Teilig !
Wie z.B. eine Shimano XMR-600 , eine von Silstar , oder auch andere Marken .
Der Zustand sollte Gut / Sehr Gut , oder neuwertig sein !
Wer hat noch so eine Rute und würde sich von dieser trennen , oder wer weiss wo Ich so etwas noch bekommen kann ?
Über den Preis wird man sich sicherlich dann einig .
Gibt es noch Marken die so etwas aktuell bauen / verkaufen , dann Bitte mit Details wo / von wem wenn geht !
Hoffe auf eure Hilfe und Antworten , und das was Angeboten wird .
Danke im voraus dafür .
Gruss / Petri Heil 
Sascha


----------



## Tricast (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Suche Matchrute 6 Meter !!*

Hallo Sascha,

Matchruten bis 20 ft baut noch die Firma TRICAST, z.B. die John Allerton Premier Match 18-20ft., o-15gr (0-5 lb).
www.tri-castfishing.co.uk

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Suche Matchrute 6 Meter !!*

Probiers mal mit dem link

http://www.tri-castfishing.co.uk/rods/john-allerton-match-rods.php


----------



## Forellensasch (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Suche Matchrute 6 Meter !!*

Hallo Tricast , Hallo Bimmelrudi |wavey:
Danke an euch beide für die Tips , und Internetadressen !
Werde da mal umgehend reinschauen .
Das hilft mir sehr weiter !
Danke nochmal dafür .
Gruss , Sascha


----------



## hester (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche Matchrute 6 Meter !!*

Hallo Sascha,

bist du schon fündig geworden? Ich hätte noch eine Silstar Traverse X in 6m im Topzustand abzugeben.

Viele Grüße Norbert


----------

